# Going Out Of Town, Ok For A Few Days Without Food?



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

hey guys, ill be going out of town for about 4 days. ive got a 5 1/2' elong and 3 4' RBP's. wondering if they'll be ok without food while im gone or if i need to pay someone to come feed em. pretty sure the elong would be ok and i have tank dividers for the reds so no worries on them eating each other. what do you guys think?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

well...fish can go a long time without food. since your RBP are 4 inches they are juvies, but relatively mature ones. you could always buy an auto feeder from petsmart.

your elongs are so young though. they kinda need to be feed quite frequently IMO.

You could always get that pastey fish feeder for a week, but remember piranhas are not guppies lol.... they might not take to these feeders the same way.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Depends on how often you feed them right now.

If you feed them everyday, No.

If you feed them every 2-3 days, Sure.


----------



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

it's just one elong, i guess i dont really see him as all that young at almost 6 inches and he eats every other day or so. the red bellies though eat pretty much every day so im a bit more worried with them.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

KO78 said:


> it's just one elong, i guess i dont really see him as all that young at almost 6 inches and he eats every other day or so. the red bellies though eat pretty much every day so im a bit more worried with them.


Ohhhh I thought you said FIVE HALF INCH elongs. yeah then I`d focus more on the reds. buy a 21 dollar electric feeder. its on a timer. feeds twice a day. flakes should suffice until you get back. that way you can leave them together






check it out!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

P's can go a long time without food, If you feed them really well befor you leave there fine without food. in fact they can go twice as long without food. The real problem is the reds becoming agressive and trying to eat each other.

auto feeder is a good idea as amazonjungle suggested. Iv also heard of people putting in a sh*t load of feeders so they dont kill each other and kill the feeders, but i dont feed fedders so its up to you.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What most people don't knownof piranha do go on a fasting stage. In the wild they can go weeks without feeding. Especially during the dry season. You will be fine not feedingfor four days. If you have time before you leave. Start cutting there feeding intervals back now. This will help them
Adapt. But you will have no problems what so ever. If you don't feed toe fish pellets I wouldn't get an auto feeder. Also it dumps food in the tank weather they ate all the last feeding or not. What you would most likely end up with is a tank full of pellets, a lot of trash an bad water params from sitting food.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

This is a good reason to get your fish on a random feeding schedule or at least put a bit more time between feedings. When they aren't expecting food every day, it's not such a big deal to go out of town -- I had gone out of town for as long as a week and a half when I had my pygo groups and never had any problems.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

VinceC_69 said:


> P's can go a long time without food, If you feed them really well befor you leave there fine without food. in fact they can go twice as long without food. The real problem is the reds becoming agressive and trying to eat each other.
> 
> auto feeder is a good idea as amazonjungle suggested. Iv also heard of people putting in a sh*t load of feeders so they dont kill each other and kill the feeders, but i dont feed fedders so its up to you.


I threw in 10 rosy reds yesterday and they were gone in like 4 hours, but I suppose maybe 15-20 might last a day or two lol.

personally... im going on a trip in two weeks myself. What im gonna do is buy that auto feeder and have a second defence of 15-20 rosy reds. if they're hungry enough they'll hopefully grab a rosy not another RBP.

that way hunger and aggression is taken care of.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey AJ watch out for those Canadian bears bro !!!!


----------



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

just got back from the trip and all is well. thanks for the advice everyone. would seem i over analyzed leaving them for a few days


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I just went away for five days and I didnt have a problem, I fed them weel before I left. I ussally feed every three days as it is now.


----------



## native (Jul 27, 2011)

glad to hear it worked out


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats great!!!Cause i am going to the beach for a few days and i am not going to worry that much now.


----------

